# My first original scientific paper is published online.



## fender0107401 (Jun 24, 2011)

My first original scientific paper is published online, and there are three advertisements (for FreeBSD BSD License and GNU Octave) in this original scientific paper. :e


----------



## richardpl (Jun 24, 2011)

Can we take look at your first published online original scientific paper?


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 24, 2011)

Where's the link?


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry, I can't say the title of this paper because you will know my real name. 

Yesterday, I pasted only a few pieces of it and someone found me out immediately.


----------



## UNIXgod (Jun 25, 2011)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I can't say the title of this paper because you will know my real name.
> 
> Yesterday, I pasted only a few pieces of it and someone found me out immediately.



No problem. I was interested in reading your work. I respect your privacy. Congratulations on being published.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 26, 2011)

You are mafia boss or something like that?


----------

